# Worked for Flex for 5 months, got deactivated last week!



## oldeEngland (Oct 17, 2017)

Hi Guys.
I worked for Flex for 5 months at their West Drayton London depot.
I was unemployed so I thought ok, it's reasonable money.

I loved the work. It offered me the flexibility I needed cos I have to look
after my disabled parents.
And as I was just about getting my finances sorted out, the pulled the rug.

I recvd their email last week saying I'm being deactivated cos I dont pick up
all the parcels on my route. That is 200% wrong...I have NEVER refused to pick up
parcels at all. 

Yes, on one occasion I did talk to the Yard Marshall and the Whouse Supervisor to tell
them that I couldnt carry any more, as my car was full up, and showed it to them too.

They agreed and let me go on my way. I feel someone at the pickup depot reported me.
As for delivery rate, before I got kicked out, I had a 98% delivery success rate. That in my books is quite good given the circumstances we had to work in.

I've appealed, but as yet nothing has happened. My app is saying that my account has been temporarily disabled and will take 10 days to clear. I don't know what that means. 

But as someone on here has said, Amazon need to get all these superfluous and sporadic glitches sorted out.
Theyre playing with people's lives here. Some of us need that money to live.
And most of us who get their emails, are totally innocent and have been working diligently for them.

What am I gonna do now? I've sent emails to them to explain at length that I have done nothing they accuse me of. No replies to date. Meantime, I'm looking for other jobs as hard as possible, given that Xmas is almost upon us.

I feel so down and ashamed at myself. I am a graduate, worked for the defence industry on aircraft radar in the UK, then trained as a financial advisor and worked for a well known bank, until the recession hit and they closed down.

Then I retrained again as a realtor and worked selling homes and warehouses. Again, not much income there due to recession. Did a stint in web admin, until that company closed down too! Thats me so far. I feel I didnt deserve this action from Amazon.

Good luck to you all who have been deactivated, but this Amazon thing cannot be relied upon. best find a good full time job, even if it means filling shelves in your local store.


----------



## outface (Oct 15, 2017)

Sad to hear. Best luck to your landing on a real full time job. 

Amazon is not a good working place. Their whouse associates (their low pay employees) were replaced very often. When a company doesn't care for her employees, don't expect they will treat the contractors fairly. 

As I mentioned in other thread, the whouse theft did exist. When a customer received an empty envelop or a cut open and damaged box, the contractor (delivery person) will be accused and counted as package was not received.

$18/hr is better than other gigs. However, you cannot grab a block. What's that good for?! My performance is 100% on time delivery, 0 count for package not received and 100% reliability. Even though, I can only get (weekly total 9 to 12 working hours) reserved blocks. Don't count on Amazon.

Why gold value is higher than copper? Because there is few gold than copper. Because there are so many willing contractors, no wonder gig companies despise and pay their drivers as low as possible. Again, please find a real job and stop doing these gigs.


----------



## impoorlikeyou (May 24, 2017)

Try ubrr


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Sounds like someone at the warehouse didn't mark the change in your package count. Gotta make certain they do that. Hopefully you'll be reinstated soon


----------



## FourOneFive (Jul 6, 2017)

I got the temporarily disabled message too. Is it really temporary? or is it their way of saying f.uck off?


----------



## BillThrill (Oct 15, 2015)

So did they reinstate you I hope, yes?



oldeEngland said:


> Hi Guys.
> I worked for Flex for 5 months at their West Drayton London depot.
> I was unemployed so I thought ok, it's reasonable money.
> 
> ...


----------

